# Christie Intelligent Lens System



## pguar (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi,
what's the difference between a Christien lens with or without ILS (Intelligent Lens System? 
I'm going to rent an M-Series projector that comes with a 1.1:1 lens without ILS... In understand that the difference is that it has no possibility to store lens zoom / focus and offset that I can dynamically change during the show but for the rest is a normal lens: motorized zoom/focus and lens still work. Is that correct?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 9, 2016)

Correct. One other thing that I found is that the web GUI cannot control the lens. That was a pain for one show where I had five flown located near each other, but not a deal breaker.


----------



## pguar (Sep 12, 2016)

Thanks for you reply. 
About that lens (christie 1.1:1), it has a nominal +/-119% lens shift.. do you know if pushing the lens shift to a +/-100% will produce a noticeable barrel or pincushion distortion?


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 12, 2016)

Are you trying to blend images? Yes, you might find some difficulty with distortion, but if you give yourself enough overlap, you should be fine. I don't think you will find any difference from other short throw lenses.


----------



## pguar (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm not trying to blend images. Just a projection on a flat surface but I would like to get a picture as clean as possible. I never used a wide angle lens before so I really don't know what to expect when using lens shift on this kind of lens... Someone told me I can't use lens shift on a 0.8 or a 0.6 because of severe distortion, but the christie 1.1:1 is rated for +/-112% lens shift: do you think I can trust these data and use lens shift without severe distortion?


----------



## irked (Sep 17, 2016)

pguar said:


> I'm not trying to blend images. Just a projection on a flat surface but I would like to get a picture as clean as possible. I never used a wide angle lens before so I really don't know what to expect when using lens shift on this kind of lens... Someone told me I can't use lens shift on a 0.8 or a 0.6 because of severe distortion, but the christie 1.1:1 is rated for +/-112% lens shift: do you think I can trust these data and use lens shift without severe distortion?


I attempted to actually use the ILS features on a show in 2011. I don't recommend it. What I did find to work was "homing" the ILS system, and then turning it off. After that I just drove them like normal projectors and handled keystone at the servers instead. They seemed solid enough, but we tend to leave all keystone/distortion/warping to the servers, it's a lot easier when in rep.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes, you should be able to lens shift without severe distortion. You should still get the projector as close to the center of the projection area as possible. Besides the slight fish eye effect that can be possible (with shorter throw than what you plan on using), the focal distance is very precise and does not handle keystone as well. 
When I worked AV, I had to fight with the sales people often when they would want front projection with a short throw lens, which would put the projector in the way of the audience. If they chose not to have the projector flown, I would have to keystone the image making it fuzzy on top and bottom.


----------

